# CZ 75 P07 DUTY 40 cal



## Texasmade (Mar 7, 2012)

New member 1st post, great site btw, here we go. Does anyone have feedback on the P07 Duty in .40 S&W? I currently have one in 9mm and a Gen 4 G26 but am looking to add a .40 to the stable. I heard on a site how much they loved the 9mm version as do I, accurate as heck, but didn't care for the .40. I do have a few other makers in mind but am partial to my CZ because it shoots so well....anyone...anyone...Buehler...Buehler???? :mrgreen:


----------



## livefreeordie01 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Cz p-07 .40*

Great gun in a .40. Not a big fan of 9 mm myself, I'd say do it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I also have a CZ 07 Duty in 9mm

Wonderful gun IMHO.










I've shot my friends .40 cal CZ P07 Duty and it shoots well , just like mine.

I'm not a big fan of the .40 cal. myself - own several and shoot them, but I like .45 cal better.

There are lot's of Sig Sauer Police trade in's in .40 cal showing up on the gun sites.

IMHO

:smt1099


----------

